

George W. Bush: The role-playing game - richeyrw
http://www.penny-arcade.com/report/article/george-bush-the-role-playing-game

======
cpleppert
I think the perspective is interesting but I'm not sure this is the best way
to review complex decisions. It often times isn't so much a single decision
but rather a chain of them that are taken after a major decision has been made
that affects the outcome. I know that they want to brand Bush as a decisive
leader but simply reducing the outcome in Iraq to the decision to invade or
not is a little ridiculous. The criticism is both how the administration
handled the entire planning and execution of the war and occupation combined
with the decision to invade. Simply saying that decisions are tough without
acknowledging the context they are made in is not only a short sighted but it
isn't a great way to instill leaders who are ready to take responsibility.

------
sjm-lbm
Political comments aside, SMU offers a master's degree in game design[1], and
actually advertises that program a fair amount. I actually think it's kind of
neat to integrate a presidential library with other programs/departments in
the university (assuming, of course, the game was actually created at SMU and
not just outsourced, which is entirely possible).

[1] <http://www.smu.edu/guildhall>

------
galvanist
This kinda thing already happens at the Ronald Regan foundation's "Air Force
One Discovery Center," where a similar video-advisors-choose-your-own-
adventure system is used. The Jan. 14 2011 "Kid Politics" episode of this
American Life features a school group visit there.

\- [http://www.reaganfoundation.org/education-class-visit-
discov...](http://www.reaganfoundation.org/education-class-visit-discovery-
center.aspx)

\- [http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/424/t...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/424/transcript)

------
ck2
Is this the museum that is opening on "mission accomplished" day? (seriously)

Sounds like it's right up there with the creationst museum for fantasy.

Will it explain why in the living heck we invaded Iraq but North Korea
actually had nuclear weapons?

BTW they spent half a billion dollars on this museum. Really. What recession?

------
rayiner
Love the architecture.

~~~
zapdrive
Was that sarcasm? I don't see any architecture. Its just a bunch of pillars
with a roof.

~~~
rayiner
> Its just a bunch of pillars with a roof.

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/da/The...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/da/The_Parthenon_in_Athens.jpg/800px-
The_Parthenon_in_Athens.jpg)

~~~
zapdrive
I must correct myself. Its just a bunch of rectangular prefab concrete
pillars, with a roof.

------
zapdrive
Why would you name a library after the dumbest president in the US history?

